
Ask HN: What are the quintessential jobs of a manager? - soroso
In your opinion, what&#x27;s the quintessential job of a manager?<p>I&#x27;ve heard in the past, for example, that a job of a manager is to create the condition for people to do their best work, and make it hard for them to stay if they suck.<p>I&#x27;m not sure this is right, but this fits a single description.
======
josho
Manager Tools (book and website) describes it as two parts.

1\. Get results

2\. Retain staff

I haven’t read a better description than that.

